# So Angry Right Now



## Ratmadoo (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm really angry  

Some little ****'s have decided that it's fun to post chewing gum through my windows, right where Beau has his little 'rat run' (the place he dissaperes to in free range time, behind my cabinets) Luckily I found the chewing gum before my rats did. I'm really peed off, and want to write a note to stick on my window, I want it to say ... 

"to the little ****'s that put chewing gum through my window, thanks for killing my pet, I promise to find you and repay the favour soon" - That is what I want to say, but of course one cannot so I will rant here instead! 

So annoyed, one can't even open a window in this god forsaken place!!!


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

That is awful, I am so sorry you have to deal with that. Who the heck even looks at an open window and thinks "that looks like a good place to dispose of my chewing gum." It was probably some entitled brat who thinls the world belongs to them


----------



## Ratmadoo (Nov 19, 2016)

So annoying, and whoever it was would know I also have a dog as she would have been barking, wondering if people are trying to get her to eat chewing gum. I think I know who it might be now, the same people that were shouting out of the window of their apartment at a disabled person at the bus stop.


----------

